# Male or Female Cockapoo



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have one of each and I think they both like attention don’t get me wrong here... they are both highly affectionate dogs and love attention from everyone we meet...

But is there a difference ... I am not sure ... I have read somewhere that one *** I think it is males likes everyone but a female prefers one special person in their life... oh I may have got that the wrong way around ha ha ha 

Do you notice anything regarding affection and attention from your girls or boys?

I think Oakley has a favourite .. My hubby 
and I think Honey has me .. but she loves my daughter very much too.

It is a difficult one really as they both respond better to me, but is that because I am with them 24-7....


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I only have a girl, we only had boys growing up.
Lady chooses me over everyone! even if we are in a group of people she will go say hi to everyone, then it's like ok where is mum,,,,,but no idea if males or females differ


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie is definitely a mummy's girl. I put it down to the fact that I did all the work in the beginning, ie feeding, playing, cuddling - lots of cuddling.

I'm trying to get the rest of the family (all males) to try and do their bit, so Millie will regard them in the same way. Sort of getting there, but when hubby is holding her she will sit quietly until I show up. Then its right, I'm off to mum now, bye!!! He gets a bit hurt by that


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

MillieDog said:


> Millie is definitely a mummy's girl. I put it down to the fact that I did all the work in the beginning, ie feeding, playing, cuddling - lots of cuddling.
> 
> I'm trying to get the rest of the family (all males) to try and do their bit, so Millie will regard them in the same way. Sort of getting there, but when hubby is holding her she will sit quietly until I show up. Then its right, I'm off to mum now, bye!!! He gets a bit hurt by that


my hubby too! Lady will snuggle lots with him if I am not around, the moment I sit down....she wriggles away from him as fast as possible to get to me.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

I think Bayley (boy) is more loyal and affectionate and goes more to my hubby and if you tell Bayley off he gets quite upset. Holly is a different matter she has a much more 'couldn't care less attitude' and if you tell her off she just puts her nose up in the air and carries on! She tends to fuss up to anybody but then has enough and then goes away, whereas Bayley will lay with you for ages and lets you fuss him forever! They are both have the same sort of expressions etc and even walk the same but do have totally different personalities.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I really dont notice a difference, like JoJo said their bond is to me cos Im around all the time, they greet everyone else but after they've searched me out first and will sit with others until I come in, if I move they move. Wilf would choose not to go for a walk if I was nt going and would hang back to see if I'm coming although this does nt happen very often its me that walks them 90% of the tme. They are both very affectionate and both want to sit with/on you x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

betty is a funny one as she is more excited to see me than she is with anyone else but will often sit with guests and not me!! at my mum and dads she often chooses to sit with one of them and not me either!! last sunday for instance i got back to my parents with my best friend and his boyfriend as we'd been at a wedding and she went mental to see me first and then for the next few hours spent her whole time trying to sit on my friend or his partners knee!!!! i think she just likes to have everyones attention!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I love the sit on you comment Karen.. Honey gets so close I can hardly breathe...

So whatever I read was a load of doggy do do then... about one being more affectionate and sticking to one owner .. as both sexes do this.. I think we can safely say they are just a lovable and loving dog.. both female and males


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

We certainly agree with that Jo Jo you could not get more lovable, huggable, lickable, snugglable, kissable, cuddlable teddy bears  and we luv them to bits


----------

